# WINCC 7.0 Variablen in Excel?



## sailor (10 August 2009)

Wie kann man mit WINCC 7.0 Variablen in Excel exportieren. In 6.0 wurde ein AddOn in Excel erzeugt, mit der man das aktuelle WINCCProjekt auslesen und übertragen konnte. Jetzt ist nur so ein komischer Datamonitor drin, der irgendwie nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Christian73 (10 August 2009)

*Smart Tools*

Hallo sailor,

das ist immer noch drin.
Beim Installieren unter Smart Tools das Configuration Tool auswählen.
Dann klappt es auch wieder mit Excel 

Gruß Christian


----------



## sailor (11 August 2009)

Ich hab WINCC 7.0 aus den Premium Studio installiert. Da gibt es  Excelworkbook usw.. In der Menüzeile von Excel hab ich auch Einträge Excel  Workbook Wizard und Excel Workbook die scheinbar irgendwas mit WINCC zu tun haben. Aber Da wird immer nach einen geöffneten Projekt gefragt. ich hab ein Projekt (7.0) offen. Es wird aber nicht erkannt. Das Configuration Tool ist nicht auf Premium Studio zu finden.


----------



## Approx (11 August 2009)

*DataMonitor*

hallo sailor,
das von Dir beschriebene Excel-Workbook gehört zu dem "komischen" Data Monitor. Das AddOn "DataMonitor" ist für Web-Anwendungen gedacht.(Bilder über IE ansehen, Meldungen/Prozessvariblen nach Excel bringen usw.)
Das was Du benötigst ist wie von Christian73 schon beschrieben, das SmartTool "Configuration Tool"

Gruß Approx


----------



## sailor (11 August 2009)

Danke. Aber beim Premium Studio sind die smart tools scheinbar nicht drauf.
Was nun?


----------



## Approx (11 August 2009)

sailor schrieb:


> ...Was nun?


Ich würde mal den lokalen Siemens-Vertriebsfuzzi anpingen und nachfragen.


----------



## sailor (11 August 2009)

Halloooo, es funzt. Windoof restart = ok.
Danke


----------



## ms25 (31 August 2010)

Hallo,
ich seh gerade, der Beitrag ist schon ein Jahr alt.
Aber trotzdem bei mir brandaktuell.
Wie hast du denn die Smart-Tools letztendlich installiert bekommen?
Ich hab auch das Premium Studio 2009 und stehe vor ca. 800 neu anzulegenden Meldungen.. :-(


----------



## sailor (1 September 2010)

Hallo,
mein Wissensstand dazu:
lt. Siemens ist WINCC 7.0 des Premiumstudios nur für die Installation unter PCS7 gedacht und deswegen die Smart-Tools nicht mit dabei. 
Auf der "normalen" WINCC -Installation ist alles drauf.

Gruß
Sailor


----------



## ms25 (3 September 2010)

Ja. Mit einer normalen WinCC-DVD hats dann schlussendlich geklappt.


----------

